# Schwinn Stingray



## Darthvader (May 14, 2018)

I am looking for a lead on a Stingray, non Faastback, is exceptional original condition to add to my collection. Please PM.

Thanks Much


----------



## schwinnray (May 14, 2018)

what color


----------



## Darthvader (May 15, 2018)

Any color....condition is the key.


----------

